# Looking for fresh hops in Brisbane



## Hamish105036 (2/11/15)

Hi guys,

I'm super keen to try brewing a fresh hopped beer sometime in the near future, unfortunately my accommodation is somewhat limiting when it comes to growing my own hops, was hoping there might be an eager hop grower around brisbane who is likely to have an excess of fresh hops come harvest time. I would be looking for around 200-300g of fresh hops, and am more than happy to provide compensation of some kind for letting me use your excess crop. I'm not overly concerned about the specific variety, so if anybody is interested in helping out shoot us an email at [email protected], or reply here.

Thanks


----------



## Coldspace (2/11/15)

Hey mate,

Quality Homebrew supplies at slacks creek sell a variety of hop flowers when in stock.

Give them a call.


----------



## Hamish105036 (3/11/15)

Coldspace said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Quality Homebrew supplies at slacks creek sell a variety of hop flowers when in stock.
> 
> Give them a call.


Was looking to use wet green hops for this brew, as it's something i haven't tried before, so would need to arrange my brew day for the same day as the harvest. Not sure if this is something a store would be able to help with?


----------



## Mardoo (3/11/15)

You're probably better off contacting/joining a local brewing club. There are always folks in clubs who grow hops, in my experience. Shops will be buying finished hops.


----------



## DU99 (3/11/15)

actual wet hops won't be available till about march 2016


----------



## Hamish105036 (7/11/15)

DU99 said:


> actual wet hops won't be available till about march 2016


Yep, thats the timeframe I had planned for this brew.


----------



## Matplat (7/11/15)

Might be able to help you in 2017... all my plants are first year plants so won't be expecting stellar crops this time round.

Not much help I know, but at least you have a fall back plan!


----------



## Brooa (9/12/15)

I would have thought the Brisbane climate way too hot for growing hops?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/12/15)

Nope they grow well, but just don't produce as many flowers as our friends in lower latitudes (seems to be related to the length of daylight hours).


----------



## Yob (9/12/15)

Or is that girth of daylight hours?


----------



## Brooa (9/12/15)

Brooa said:


> I would have thought the Brisbane climate way too hot for growing hops?


Mmmm, Interesting.


----------



## Brooa (9/12/15)

I wonder if anyone has ever tried hydroponics for hops? Hey don't shoot me, I'm a brown thumb thinking aloud.


----------



## Bribie G (9/12/15)

You shouldn't be growing hops North of Port Macquarie, in theory. It's interesting that MatPlat is in Dalby QLD and another guy who had success was NickB who lived, then, at Nanango. Both inland with nice frosty Winters, hot dry summers and no fierce coastal winds. Not unlike Czechoslovakia and other big hop growing Central European regions, except that the day length is wrong, so no huge yields.

Our member Ekul lectures on hops and one thing I learned from him was that the biggest killer is wind - most commercial hop fields are in sheltered valleys and have windrows of trees to block strong wind. I failed miserably on Bribie Island


----------

